# HSPA vs HSDPA



## liquidsnake (Jan 19, 2010)

with the launch of 3g in india the companies are selling 3g usb modems
i have seen of two hsdpa from bsnl & hspa from airtel
i was wondering which shd i opt for 
mostly i download n play online

googles but am not satisfied
so posting here


----------



## ico (Jan 20, 2010)

Basically, HSPA is a collection of two main technologies HSDPA and HSUPA.

Airtel people are very clever, they are marketting as "HSPA" just to gather attention, whereas BSNL is simply marketting as HSDPA.

Practically, there isn't any difference IMO. Just a gimmick by the 'clever' Airtel. Go for the one which has the better plans.


----------

